
Ask HN: What would you do?  Unfinished app gets 20+ signups a month - jbazmt
Hello HN,<p>I&#x27;m a marketing guy&#x2F;project manager and a couple years ago I built a note taking app with a contract developer.  I had to abandon the project as the developer left, budget went dry and life required other commitments. Over this time I&#x27;ve been using it for myself, but a couple months ago I started getting some signups.  It&#x27;s a collaborative note taking app so it&#x27;s got some sharing features that are driving the sign ups.  It&#x27;s free to use and I did build a revenue model into the app but it needs quite a bit more work before anyone would pay for the service.<p>Currently, I&#x27;m still sans developer with no more cash to put into the project and I&#x27;m at a crossroads because the more I market the product the more I think a bigger team will adsorb my ideas and make a much better app.  I think I have a great name, a great domain and it&#x27;s web based so it works on desktop and mobile. I also have a ruff outline of features I would like to add but I&#x27;m just not finding a developer that doesn&#x27;t want cash up front. What would you do?<p>Best,
======
Atg4V
Find someone who wants to work on it, someone who can code and then expand it.
What language is the app written in/what platform is it for? I would be
interested in partnering with you.

~~~
jbazmt
App is written in php. organic code. no platform. My email is in my profile.
I'd be interested in talking.

------
sharemywin
are you looking to sell it?

~~~
jbazmt
I'm interested in talking about it. Email is in my profile. I have a couple
other apps in the same situation as well.

~~~
jbazmt
just saw your email in your profile... I'll make contact.

